# log4j



## burakbalbina (5. Juli 2006)

Ich möchte in meiner java Applikation zwei logfiles pflegen. 

Die Einstellungen in  Config-Datei

log4j.rootLogger=INFO, ConsoleAppend 

log4j.logger_1=INFO, A1
log4j.logger_2=INFO, A2

log4j.additivity.logger_1.A1=false
log4j.additivity.logger_2.A2=false

log4j.appender.ConsoleAppend=org.apache.log4j.ConsoleAppender
log4j.appender.ConsoleAppend.layout=org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout
log4j.appender.ConsoleAppend.layout.ConversionPattern=%d{ISO8601} %-5p [%t] %c %m%n

log4j.appender.A1=org.apache.log4j.RollingFileAppender
log4j.appender. A1.maxFileSize=20KB
log4j.appender. A1.File=logger_1.txt
log4j.appender. A1.Append=true
log4j.appender. A1.layout=org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout
log4j.appender. A1.layout.ConversionPattern=%d{ISO8601} %-5p [%t] %c %m%n

log4j.appender.A2=org.apache.log4j.RollingFileAppender
log4j.appender. A2.maxFileSize=20KB
log4j.appender. A2.File=logger_2.txt
log4j.appender. A2.Append=true
log4j.appender. A2.layout=org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout
log4j.appender. A2.layout.ConversionPattern=%d{ISO8601} %-5p [%t] %c %m%n


In den Klassen:

public static Logger logger_1 = Logger.getLogger( C_1.class );
public static Logger logger_2 = Logger.getLogger( C_1.class );

was deklariere ich falsch bei logger_1 und logger_2 ?.
Bei rootLogger und ConsolaAppend klappt es.

Oder man kann nicht in diese Art und Weise 2 logfiles pflegen?
Wenn nicht, wie kann ich es anders machen

Bitte um schnelle Antwort.


----------

